# 2008 Ronde -- Post-Race Comments



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Whew! What a race. All of the weather elements thrown in; crashes galore; walkers on the Koppenburg. And, frustratingly once again, Hincapie misses the winning move, and he was right on Devolder's wheel when Devolder took off. Hincapie could ITT as well as Devolder, who knows . . .


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I caught the race with about 50km to go, right around when Devolder and Gilbert first went free.

My thoughts on the race were that Boonen looked good, but wasn't in a position to ride for himself with Devolder up the road. 

Cancellara held on, but did not look like he could have countered a serious attack should Boonen have wanted to go. Maybe just too many bergs for him, or his form is starting to go. Still a good bet for PR though.

Hushovd was actually animating the race up to the Muur. He could put in a strong ride for PR as well.

What I've learned is that there could be 10 or 12 solid contenders for next weekend. It'll come down to someone missing a move and another solo victory for someone.

Also, Devolder looked like a freaking freight train after he took off solo. It was really impressive to see him power along like he did. I kept thinking that he would run out of steam on the Muur or Bosberg, but no dice. He went over and kept pounding out a tremendous pace. It was like O'Grady's ride in PR last year.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Fun one to follow on-line...wish I could get the TV later...

Not seeing it "live" though, it's hard to understand why the small peloton at the end couldn't reel him back. Never seemed like the gap was that huge, but maybe the organization wasn't there...or they just didn't have the legs.

Still discussing with the GF about trying to make a honeymoon in Belgium this time of the year next year...she is in, just an overall funds issue. Would have been an epic race to witness today...and after reading Pez's review of the cyclosportif, we are totally stoked to do that as well.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Talk about crashes, this one should have hurt.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ouch!

heckuva a race... big props to Devolder, nice to see him win in the champion's jersey.


----------



## DriftlessDB (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow, that was nasty. Ends of the forks still on the newly reshaped front wheel.  

Following the text updates, I would have put money on Devolder being caught given the group that was chasing and the amount of attacking he had done, kudos to him for holding the chasers at bay.

DB


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Epic crash...and for no apparrent reason other than fatigue and/or oxygen debt impairing the vision/bike handling. Looks like he was moderately ok though...


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

*Best TV setup for getting bike races?*

I don't have cable...so my options are open.

So what is it?

DishTV?

DirectTV?

or Comcast?

I don't have HD...I have a 19" tv...just want to watch some bike races, maybe some international news, that sort of thing...

My townhome is wired for a dish already, so that can be taken into account.

Ideas?


----------



## DriftlessDB (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't know if we can get TV coverage in the States. Other than the Versus edited rerun later in the day. I followed the live updates on Cyclingnews while watching F1 in Bahrain on Speed. I think the only option to actually watch is via the internet. I'm sure others will give you the options.

DB


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

DriftlessDB said:


> I don't know if we can get TV coverage in the States. Other than the Versus edited rerun later in the day. I followed the live updates on Cyclingnews while watching F1 in Bahrain on Speed. I think the only option to actually watch is via the internet. I'm sure others will give you the options.
> 
> DB



Cycling.tv is an option which worked out pretty well for me today. I was able to watch the last 100km at an 800kb data rate, which scaled well on a 40" flat panel. I dunno, though: I don't think I could really recommend the service unless you are computer savvy and tenacious. It's often difficult to get logged in, took me about 20min this morning. Once in, though, it was good. YMMV.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Cervelo-er said:


> Epic crash...and for no apparrent reason other than fatigue and/or oxygen debt impairing the vision/bike handling. Looks like he was moderately ok though...


None too bad considering the manner he went down.

http://www.saunierduval-scott.com/cyclingteam/newsDetailN.jsp?idnews=1207497857229


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Cervelo-er said:


> Fun one to follow on-line...wish I could get the TV later...
> 
> Not seeing it "live" though, it's hard to understand why the small peloton at the end couldn't reel him back.


There was never an organized chase after he made it to Geraardsbergen with a gap. First the Muur shattered the fairly substantial group with Boonen handily marking the strongmen at the front. All chiefs and no indians to pull it back together. Once it regrouped again somewhat, the Bosberg shattered it with the same situation of Boonen marking the strong riders.

Then no organization on the run-in. Riders just kept trying to nick off the front and eventually Flecha got away and was joined by Nuyens a few kms later. It wasn't so much that Devolder was going forward as the front group was going backwards, so it swelled all the time on the run-in which is how a 20-25 man peloton ended up together.

Boonen was probably the strongman of the race but was trapped playing the good team mate. Cancellara didn't look good. Other than Boonen no one looked overly strong. Devolder's ride was impressive in that he put in so much work policing the breakaways before he actually went away on his own and no one followed.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Cervelo-er said:


> Fun one to follow on-line...wish I could get the TV later...
> 
> Not seeing it "live" though, it's hard to understand why the small peloton at the end couldn't reel him back. Never seemed like the gap was that huge, but maybe the organization wasn't there...or they just didn't have the legs.


Watching it on Cycling.tv, it was pretty clear that the elite group behind Devolder didn't want to drag Boonen up. They looked like they were taking it easy those last 10km or so. If I recall, all the big names were in that group...Boonen, Cancellara, Pozzatto, Ballan, Hoste. 

No one really had any helpers to send up the road as sacrifice. Flecha tried again, gotta give him props, but he exploded on this one false flat type of run in. He had the gap down to 9 seconds I believe, and then it went back up to 18 in a matter of moments.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> Watching it on Cycling.tv, it was pretty clear that the elite group behind Devolder didn't want to drag Boonen up.


That was it right there. They could have chased him down but Boonen looked to have the form, so no one wanted to play into their tactics. The Rabo guy working for Flescha was amazing. I'd have to give him the most aggressive rider. And Flescha at least obliged with a decent counter to pull Devolder back at the end, though it didn't work out. 

On a side note, I have to give Versus props for some pretty decent coverage here in the U.S. Way better than their usual TOC or TdF garbage. Seems like they knew who their audience was today.

Awesome race. Just awesome.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*ronde*

this race seems to be the best of all vs covered events, over the past few years. This years Flanders was as good, if not better than MSR last year. Kudos to Vs for sensational coverage and a great race. Its amazing how inconsistant they are though. The difference between this race and Crit int'l was substantial.
Devolder was a total beast today. However, Quickstep and Boonen won't be able to get Devolder off the front again in the other upcoming classics. 
This should be the biggest let down for Hincapie yet. He could have won if he'd have gone with Devolder, and I'll bet no one would have marked him. 
I'll take the excitement of the spring classics as my favorite form of the sport. Although watching youtube videos of Theo Bos is pretty sweet.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

My observations:

Gomez's crash = OUCH!!

Devolder was a freakin' machine.

Boonen looked strong, but played to good teammate.

Hincapie did well in the bunch sprint.

I got a kick out of Gusev giving the motorcycle driver the bird with maybe 20km to go.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

rogger said:


> Talk about crashes, this one should have hurt.


vid no longer available already..damn


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Just watched the VS. coverage via DVR. I actually managed to avoid any coverage for once so it was "live" to me. 

What else can I say? Amazing race. Great coverage from VS (great action always helps). From start to finish best race I've seen in long, long time.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

what the crap is he looking at?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

wheezer said:


> The Rabo guy working for Flescha was amazing. I'd have to give him the most aggressive rider.


That would be Sebastiaan Langeveld, one of Rabo's crop of talentful youngsters.


----------



## spox (May 10, 2002)

But where was Rock Racing? Here to stay! (not in Belgium)

MUMMYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Boonen is such a star - strongest man out there yet content to play the teammate's role and let Devolder take it - see the way Boonen threw his arms up crossing the line when he knew his teammate had won?

Devolder was great - reminded me a bit of when Tchmil won with never any more than 10 seconds advantage - Flanders is a great race for the lone breakaway win. Loving this new season where there are no longer superstrong teams controlling the peloton and the break can get away and stay away. Also the fact that Devolder had problems with his earpiece and rode on his own with no race radio and no real idea of the time checks - the old fashioned way when you relied on instinct and got on with it.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree that this was some of versus best coverage. Lets not forget that they are at the will of the local camera men. Phil and Paul are commentary on video borrowed from another company. Versus has no control over what is being filmed or the quality of the pciture.

That said, I thought the race was boring. Sub par at best. Stijn's break was great and all but it was terrible watching teh peleton soft pedal the rest of the route in fear of Boonen. 

No team worked to pull back the break because everyone was afraid of dragging Boonen to the finish line. Not to diminish Stijn's work but no one really won the race, the race was lost because the other teams were too scared to lose it!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

funktekk said:


> That said, I thought the race was boring. Sub par at best. Stijn's break was great and all but it was terrible watching teh peleton soft pedal the rest of the route in fear of Boonen.
> 
> No team worked to pull back the break because everyone was afraid of dragging Boonen to the finish line. Not to diminish Stijn's work but no one really won the race, the race was lost because the other teams were too scared to lose it!


I have to disagree. One of the better classics I can remember, the entire finale was good. You had Hoste's chase to rejoin, the groups that were going off the front but being brought back and Devolder's escape was touch and go until the final km.

I don't see why it would have been better if the other protagonists would have joined forces to chase down Devolder so Boonen could win. They did what they could to escape him but nobody who was strong enough could get away and the two that did didn't have the legs to make the difference up?


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree. I love seeing the breakaway work, but the "chase" group was lacking. I would have loved to see Hicape jump on Stign's wheel, but I'm not sure if he was able to. George had been working in the breakaway while Stijn wasn't doing a whole lot and had fresher legs. Textbook riding by Stijn.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

awesome race. i, too, thought they would catch him, but having boonen in the mix just helped him up the road. 

hincapie looked relaxed and seemed to have reserves, which makes me hopeful for PR. would be nice to see him actually win in roubaix, but fleche and boonen looked pretty relaxed, too. if boonen hadnt been in that group the race would have been VERY different. or, if someone covered the SD move...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Bianchigirl said:


> Boonen is such a star - strongest man out there yet content to play the teammate's role and let Devolder take it - see the way Boonen threw his arms up crossing the line when he knew his teammate had won?


I need to see the finish again. It didn't look like Boonen. I thought Boonen was to (our) right of another Quickstepper who was raising his arms.

Eurosport wasn't so sure about Boonen and any Team Tactics:

http://eurosport.yahoo.com/06042008/3/devolder-answers-critics-snow-hit-tour-flanders.html

>> "Attacking was my own initiative, there were no team instructions," insisted the softly-spoken Belgian, despite the rumour mill claiming that Boonen was miffed.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bas said:


> I need to see the finish again. It didn't look like Boonen. I thought Boonen was to (our) right of another Quickstepper who was raising his arms.
> 
> Eurosport wasn't so sure about Boonen and any Team Tactics:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure both Boonen and Barredo were celebrating Devolder's win, as were other QS riders who came in later.

QS played the perfect tactics. I doubt when Devolder attacked out of the group that was about to be caught on the Molenberg (?) he thought he was going to solo 25km to the finish, rather he expected to be joined by another group on the Molenberg or later, which he could have then policed again with a largely free ride.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, this was a great primer to PR...
And I can't imagine Boonen letting anyone, even his own teammate, get a chance to steal the PR win... and he looked to be the strongest of the "major" contenders.

BTW - We neeeeeed to find that Vid of Gomez going down... That was horrendous...
Anybody watch it and think that maybe that sideline official should have stood his ground, and pointed out the obstacle, that is his job right????


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> Yeah, this was a great primer to PR...
> And I can't imagine Boonen letting anyone, even his own teammate, get a chance to steal the PR win... and he looked to be the strongest of the "major" contenders.
> 
> BTW - We neeeeeed to find that Vid of Gomez going down... That was horrendous...
> Anybody watch it and think that maybe that sideline official should have stood his ground, and pointed out the obstacle, that is his job right????


Pointing out an obstacle doesn't do any good if the rider is looking down and not up the road


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> Yeah, this was a great primer to PR...
> And I can't imagine Boonen letting anyone, even his own teammate, get a chance to steal the PR win... and he looked to be the strongest of the "major" contenders.
> 
> BTW - We neeeeeed to find that Vid of Gomez going down... That was horrendous...
> Anybody watch it and think that maybe that sideline official should have stood his ground, and pointed out the obstacle, that is his job right????


That's what it looked like the official was doing.

Gomez just had his head down and was looking at the road under his bike. 

Maybe the official didn't have a whistle?


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

That official did about all that he could do. If he stood his groud any longer waiving his flag then he would have been crashed into.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

How come, after almost every big race, there is always some guy who says some variation of this:

"I hoped that someone would have helped organize the chase to pull (Devolder) back; however it came to nothing."

In this case it was last year's winner, Ballan. Why do they think that someone else has to do the dirty work? I've never quite understood this. If you want to win, go for it.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> what the crap is he looking at?


There were grandstands on each side of the road, and he "saluted" each side as he approached the finish.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> How come, after almost every big race, there is always some guy who says some variation of this:
> 
> "I hoped that someone would have helped organize the chase to pull (Devolder) back; however it came to nothing."
> 
> In this case it was last year's winner, Ballan. Why do they think that someone else has to do the dirty work? I've never quite understood this. If you want to win, go for it.



_"I hoped that someone would have <s>helped</s> organized the chase to pull (Devolder) back; however it came to nothing."_

Does this make more sense? Given it's hard to get people organized if you don't want to do work. AND assuming you won't win if you work to chase... So why work if you want to win? Of course now we're getting into game theory, but that's how I would interpret the quote/situation...

Maybe its worth the gamble to some people to have their cake and eat it too.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I understand the motivation behind the quote. I just think it's lame. What he should say is, "I didn't want to play my cards at that time, and no one else did either." Instead, he basically says that he didn't win because no one else would help him win the race. Duh.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> _"I hoped that someone would have <s>helped</s> organized the chase to pull (Devolder) back; however it came to nothing."_
> 
> Does this make more sense? Given it's hard to get people organized if you don't want to do work. AND assuming you won't win if you work to chase... So why work if you want to win? Of course now we're getting into game theory, but that's how I would interpret the quote/situation...
> 
> Maybe its worth the gamble to some people to have their cake and eat it too.


I thought about this on my way into work today.

No one in the group wanted to pull Boonen up to Devolder where Boonen would have won, even if that meant increasing their chances by finishing in a group sprint or trying to do a flyer. 2 flyers did pull ahead a little..but it was to late.

Kind of catch 22 I guess.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Whew! What a race. All of the weather elements thrown in; crashes galore; walkers on the Koppenburg. And, frustratingly once again, Hincapie misses the winning move, and he was right on Devolder's wheel when Devolder took off. Hincapie could ITT as well as Devolder, who knows . . .


Hincapie CAN NOT ITT as well as Devolder. Where did you come up with that?


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe not as well as Devolder, but he is a pretty strong time trialer.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> Maybe not as well as Devolder, but he is a pretty strong time trialer.


Prologue ITT's are different (extrememly short (<10 miles?) than a regular ITT's (~24 miles).

He is strong for prologues.


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Video of the Gomez crash can be seen here.

If you don't already know, sporza.be is a pretty good spot to get video highlights of all the races. The commentary is in Flemish though. Check out the highlights from todays 1st stage of Pais Vasco. Looks like a ferocious attack by Contador.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I think: 
a. The group probably thought they could shut down Devolder after the last of the hills and didn't want to put Boonen in a position to attack. Hence, HIncapie and others allowing him to go on the Molenberg.

b. Cofidis did try to bring back Devolder for a little while but they (the 3 Cofidis) were all too spent.

c. Everybody forgot how good Devloder was at solo efforts and regretted allowing him to enter the last 10k alone. When Flecha tried to jump across he cut the gap in half then faded.

I thought it was a great race, very suspensfull up until the 1k to go flag.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

bas said:


> Hincapie CAN NOT ITT as well as Devolder. Where did you come up with that?


Where did I come up with that? How about last year's 55-km ITT in the TdF's penultimate stage, where Big George finished 7th (2:33 behind Levi) out of 141 riders? Is that ok for you?  Oh, Johan didn't invite Stijn on to last year's TdF team so Stijn didn't post a result on that ITT upon which to compare the two riders' ITT performances, but Devolder is a good time trialist also having finished 3rd in last year's Vuelta 52-km ITT to Zaragoza. 

So, yes, Hincapie CAN ITT as well as Devolder, it just came down to whether George's legs were still supple when Stijn took off. If one looks at the replay George was on Stijn's wheel when Stijn attacked. The two were teammates for 3 seasons (05, 06 and 07) so George knows Stijn's ITT skills pretty well and probably thought Stijn taking off was a dangerous move.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If George had gone with Stijn I think the rest would've reacted immediately. I still think they thought getting Stijn back would be easier.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

George & Ballan both said Devolder wasn't working much in the group. That's why when they were caught, only he had the legs to attack. And the chasers were spent from their effort. I think if George had the legs, he would have went.



davidka said:


> If George had gone with Stijn I think the rest would've reacted immediately. I still think they thought getting Stijn back would be easier.


----------



## DuGast (Aug 11, 2005)

cogswell23 said:


> The commentary is in Flemish though


Yeah, and your writing is in American, duh....


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

rogger said:


> Talk about crashes, this one should have hurt.


 Does anyone have a working link to this crash?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

jorgy said:


> George & Ballan both said Devolder wasn't working much in the group. That's why when they were caught, only he had the legs to attack. And the chasers were spent from their effort. I think if George had the legs, he would have went.


 That could have been the case too, I still think he chose not to. Hincapie still looked fresh to me and no one reacted at all to Devolder's acceleration. Always hard to tell though, that race is brutal and the conditions were really tough this year.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Where did I come up with that? How about last year's 55-km ITT in the TdF's penultimate stage, where Big George finished 7th (2:33 behind Levi) out of 141 riders? Is that ok for you?  Oh, Johan didn't invite Stijn on to last year's TdF team so Stijn didn't post a result on that ITT upon which to compare the two riders' ITT performances, but Devolder is a good time trialist also having finished 3rd in last year's Vuelta 52-km ITT to Zaragoza.
> 
> So, yes, Hincapie CAN ITT as well as Devolder, it just came down to whether George's legs were still supple when Stijn took off. If one looks at the replay George was on Stijn's wheel when Stijn attacked. The two were teammates for 3 seasons (05, 06 and 07) so George knows Stijn's ITT skills pretty well and probably thought Stijn taking off was a dangerous move.


OK - totally didn't remember that from last year.  That is good enough for me now. 

Maybe he has held back some in other ITT's to save him self for Lance boy.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

jhamlin38 said:


> this race seems to be the best of all vs covered events, over the past few years. This years Flanders was as good, if not better than MSR last year. Kudos to Vs for sensational coverage and a great race. Its amazing how inconsistant they are though. The difference between this race and Crit int'l was substantial.
> Devolder was a total beast today. However, Quickstep and Boonen won't be able to get Devolder off the front again in the other upcoming classics.
> This should be the biggest let down for Hincapie yet. He could have won if he'd have gone with Devolder, and I'll bet no one would have marked him.
> I'll take the excitement of the spring classics as my favorite form of the sport. Although watching youtube videos of Theo Bos is pretty sweet.


I second that. The coverage was great, great camera work, great job by Phil and Paul identifying riders who wore jackets that covered their race numbers. 
Last year, the short stage race coverage sucked also. One hour show would be just the time trial, while the second weeks hour show was a short recap and trying to play catch-up for the final stage. 
After the race, when they showed the highlights of Devolder making his move, it was kinda disappointing to see George's first reaction was to look behind him. But I believe him when he says he didn't have great legs, so maybe he just plain couldn't go with him at that moment.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

jcolley said:


> Does anyone have a working link to this crash?


http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/angel+gomez/video/x4zh0p_chute-tour-des-flandres_sport


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

That's pretty much what he is saying. Although Flemish is a variant of Dutch or group of dialects spoken in Flanders and the Brussels area (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flemish_(linguistics)), it is not a distinct language. Just as American English is to English English.


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

DuGast said:


> Yeah, and your writing is in American, duh....


Ask someone from Flanders what language he speaks. Think he'll say Dutch?


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

They'll most likely say that they speak Flemish. And if you ask the other half of the country (aka the folks from Walloonia) what the Flemish speak, they will say Flemish.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

bas said:


> Hincapie CAN NOT ITT as well as Devolder. Where did you come up with that?


That's crazy talk. You better go look up some results from the last 4 years or so. There was a year when Americans, Hincapie included, owned TTs.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> That's crazy talk. You better go look up some results from the last 4 years or so. There was a year when Americans, Hincapie included, owned TTs.


Well, stijn is now 28..and hincapie is what.. 36?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bas said:


> Well, stijn is now 28..and hincapie is what.. 36?


have you tried this thing called google


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*why it is good to be QS*

send a rider up the road and have Boonen defend, ouch

Boonen clearly showed his legs when he made the first thinning

no way anyone was gonna drag him 'duty free' into a position to win

awesome seeing Stijn in Belgian colors saluting a home crowd going beserk


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

davidka said:


> no one reacted at all to Devolder's acceleration.


Someone did: Langeveld (he again!), but he didn't make it.


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

Derf said:


> They'll most likely say that they speak Flemish


I don't know, There's not necessarily a strong association between calling yourself 'Nederlandstalig' in Flanders and being an 'Ollander'. It's probably stronger when one might say to speak Dutch ("Nederlands spreken", it has a cool distance) vs. to chat Flemish ("Vlaams klappen", that cosy nearby feel). On the TV, the Flemish commentators speak Netherlands quite clearly... Jef Braeckevelt on the other hand, he's often unintelligible.


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

Cervelo-er said:


> wish I could get the TV later...


http://binsearch.info/?q=ronde+van+vlaanderen


----------

